

An easy to use iOS floating drawer view controller - JVillella
https://github.com/JVillella/JVFloatingDrawer

======
harryf
It's worth listening to what Luke Wroblewski (the designer who coined the term
"mobile first") has to say about hamburger menus...
[http://uxim15.uie.com/videos/luke-
wroblewski](http://uxim15.uie.com/videos/luke-wroblewski) (Jump to 26mins
although the whole talk is excellent)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Can you summarise his point for those of us who can't watch that video right
now?

~~~
robinricard
\- First he makes the point that mobile has taken over desktop very fast.

\- Then he explains we are not as experienced in mobile (here for 6 years)
than in desktop as we know it (here for 29 years). Worst, the tool we still
use mostly is the desktop (as developers/designers/...)

\- So we have to learn this "new" mobile thing und UNLEARN what we know about
desktop. That's his main point

\- Then he explains the different attempts to fit a desktop website inside
mobile

    
    
      * The "Big List" that you need to scroll endlessly to navigate
    
      * The "Hamburger" menu that people don't understand (A/B testing showed huge drops in usage with them)
    
        > Tabs are still better and understandable (facebook came back to it)
    
        > Don't hide important information and/or actions => you have to understand what's important for your users
    
        > best pattern: contextual important information for each activity of your app, the rest is hidden behind a menu button emphasized as a button
    

\- After that he gives examples:

    
    
      * Reduce the amount of input in forms
    
      * HotelTonight (just 5 hotels nearby w/ good price) vs Hotels.com (awful search, stars rating ...)
    
      * Yelp's mobile app that don't support writing reviews vs. HotelTonight that can easily be added by just taking pictures
    

\- Then, he explains how he works better in the startup culture

    
    
      * It's not about moving fast, it's about learning fast
    
      * Don't release and walk away (feedback loop: release, refine, get feedback)
    
      * Work with APIs and get your logic inside it

------
lyinsteve
Please don't use hamburger menus on iOS.
[http://blog.manbolo.com/2014/06/30/apple-on-hamburger-
menus](http://blog.manbolo.com/2014/06/30/apple-on-hamburger-menus)

~~~
hnriot
Apple are just pissed they didn't think of the hamburger menu first. This is
terrible advice, the are understood by all and the few people that don't know
where this mysterious control will take them can just click it and see. It's
not like it's the rm -rf button.

~~~
calvin_c
Apple doesn't usualky care if someone else did something first though. If they
decided the Hamburger Menu works well in particular use cases, and want to use
it in an app of theirs at some point in the future, they'll just drop it into
a new iOS SDK and hope everyone forgets about this advise.

------
notjosh
The most famous implementation of this specific effect is a couple of years
old already:
[https://github.com/romaonthego/RESideMenu](https://github.com/romaonthego/RESideMenu)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
(note: creator of [http://www.cocoacontrols.com](http://www.cocoacontrols.com)
— I see a ton of custom iOS controls every day as I curate the content that
gets posted to the site.)

I was about to post the same link. This isn't that unique.

~~~
JVillella
Hi Aaron, I hadn't seen that library (RESideMenu) before. I'm excited to see
how they went about implementing this. I'm sure you'd still agree this
floating style isn't nearly as popular as the vast majority of sliding drawers
- that is why I called it unique.

------
psp
Beautiful! Made to my libs list for upcoming projects.

~~~
JVillella
Wow thank you so much!

------
kyled
Mr. Lizard, a monster! Would you care for a hamburger?!

